# In REMEMBRANCE---2016 AD



## Truth Seeker

*'What we call the beginning is often the end. And to make an end is to make a beginning. The end is where we start from.' *

-TS (Thomas Stearns) Eliot, "Four Quartets" ​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Natalie Cole has died.
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music/singer-natalie-cole-dead-65-article-1.2482580


----------



## EdL

Wayne Rogers has died, but that's also on last year's thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Oxley has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/01/politics/mike-oxley-died/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dr. Frances Cress Welsing Dead at 80*

Renowned black psychiatrist* Dr. Frances Cress Welsing*, author of the seminal 1991 work, The Isis (Yssis) Papers: The Keys To The Colors (Third World Press) has died. She was 80 years old. 


“Media Assassin” Harry Allen reports via Twitter that Dr. Welsing died at 5:30 a.m. Saturday morning from a stroke she suffered earlier in the week. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Vilmos Zsigmond, Oscar-Winning Cinematographer, Dies at 85*

Hungarian-born cinematographer *Vilmos Zsigmond*, winner of an Oscar for his achievements on “Close Encounters of the Third Kind” and a nominee for “The Deer Hunter,” “The River” (1984) and the “The Black Dahlia” (2006), has died at 85. His business partner *Yuri Neyman *said he died January 1.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Craig Strickland has been found dead.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/04/entertainment/missing-country-singer-oklahoma/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Stigwood has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/05/entertainment/robert-stigwood-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Composer Pierre Boulez dies at 90*

French composer and conductor *Pierre Boulez *has died at the age of 90.

His family said the world-renowned musician died on Tuesday at his home in Baden-Baden, Germany.

"For all those who met him and were able to appreciate his creative energy, his artistic vigour... will remain alive and strong," they said. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pat Harrington, who played Snyder on One Day At a Time, died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sian Blake and her two children have been found dead.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/eastenders-actress-sian-blake-her-two-children-found-012457205.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Angus Scrimm has passed.

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/10/angus-scrimm-obituary-phantasm


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ashley Olsen has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/10/europe/italy-american-woman-dead/index.html


----------



## The_Silversword

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ashley Olsen has been killed.
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/10/europe/italy-american-woman-dead/index.html




Its not the one from Full House though.


----------



## The_Silversword

Mark CMG said:


> Angus Scrimm has passed.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/10/angus-scrimm-obituary-phantasm




He scared the hell out of me as a kid watching those Phantasm movies.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

David Bowie has died on January, 10th (His Facebook parge).


----------



## Tonguez

Didn't know what time it was the lights were low 
I leaned back on my radio oh oh
Some cat was layin down some rock n roll lotta soul, he said
Then the loud sound did seem to fade 
Came back like a slow voice on a wave of phase 
That werent no d.j. that was hazy cosmic jive


----------



## Wednesday Boy

Said you sailed a big ship, said you sailed away.
Didn't know the right thing to say.

I'd love to get a letter, like to know what's what.
Hope the weather's good and it's not too hot for you


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of my favorite artists.


----------



## Eltab

...Check ignition and may God's love be with you...
(from Space Oddity)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Margulies has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/12/entertainment/david-marguiles-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Monte Irvin has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrew Smith has passed.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/12/sport/andrew-smith-butler-basketball-player-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lawrence Phillips has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/13/us/lawrence-phillips-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brian Bedford, the voice of Robin Hood (from the Disney animated film), died today.  He was 80.


----------



## delericho

Alan Rickman has died.


----------



## horacethegrey

delericho said:


> Alan Rickman has died.




So shocking.


----------



## billd91

Cancer decides to run up the score.
Mr. Céline Dion, René Angélil, has passed away of throat cancer.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film actress Tera Wray committed suicide.  She was 33.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maria Teresa de Filippis, the first woman to race in Formula One, died last Friday.  She was 89.


----------



## billd91

Cancer does it again, this time with Dan Haggerty, better known to many as Grizzly Adams.


----------



## billd91

Another British sexagenarian has died, but this time cancer is not the culprit. Dale Griffin of Mott the Hoople dies


----------



## billd91

Looks like Glenn Frey will not make a rescheduled Kennedy Center Honors. He has passed away due to the intestinal issues that prompted the band to postpone the honor.
Glenn Frey, 67


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Sharpe has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AJ Schlatter has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Mark CMG

David G. Hartwell has passed.  He was Senior Editor at Tor Books, the creator of Pocket Books's STAR TREK novels line, editor and publisher of THE NEW YORK REVIEW OF SCIENCE FICTION, founding board member of the World Fantasy Convention, head of the book room at the International Conference on the Fantastic in the Arts, a major anthologist, and a significant rare book dealer.

http://nielsenhayden.com/makinglight/archives/016423.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Bill Johnson, winner of Olympic gold in the Downhill skiing event in Sarajevo, 1984, has died at 55.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Henry Worsley has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/25/world/henry-worsley-explorer-dies-antarctic/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Bain has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/former-rainbowdio-bassist-jimmy-bain-dead-at-68/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jose Rosario has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Mark CMG

Marvin Minsky has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/26/b...er-in-artificial-intelligence-dies-at-88.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Abe Vigoda died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Concepcion Picciotto has died.
https://gma.yahoo.com/white-house-peace-activist-concepcion-picciotto-dies-220352508.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Kantner of Jefferson Airplane died today.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Frank Finlay (The Deadly Bees, the George C. Scott version of A Christmas Carol) died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Minor has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/petticoat-junction-star-mike-minor-213910752.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Benoit Violier has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35456685


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terry Wogan has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35454040


----------



## tuxgeo

Signe Toly Anderson has died in Beaverton, OR at age 74. She was the female vocalist for Jefferson Airplane on their first album before she left and was replaced by Grace Slick.


----------



## Mark CMG

George Steven Willet (known on gaming forums as bloodymage) has passed.

http://originaldungeons-and-dragons.blogspot.com/2016/02/rip-george-steven-willet-december-29.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Elliott of Bob and Ray died yesterday.  He was 93.

Bob Elliott was the father of Chris Elliot and the grandfather of Abby Elliot.


----------



## tuxgeo

Oscar-nominated actor Frank Finlay has died at 89. He acted in "The Three Musketeers" in the 1970s, and opposite Laurence Olivier in "Othello" in 1965.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Alaskey, the voice of Plucky Duck on Tiny Toon Adventures died today of cancer.  He was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maurice White of Earth, Wind, and Fire died yesterday from Parkinson's disease.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

BMX star Dave Mirra committed suicide.  He was 41.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Knighton has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/ecw-original-axl-rotten-passed-011531382.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kelly McGarry has died.
http://www.grindtv.com/bike/pro-mountain-biker/#Z0pPfSFxOgr2jD67.97


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Raphael Schumacher has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/05/europe/italian-actor-strangled/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edgar Mitchell, the sixth man to walk on the moon, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Katie May has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/playboy-model-katie-may-dies-at-age-34-after-140252409.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Folk Jazz pioneer Dan Hicks has died at 74.


----------



## billd91

Though the pizza chain of stores isn't quite as widespread as it once was, some of you may remember the ads for Rocky Rococco that featured a man in a white suit, hat, and gruff voice. Well, that man has passed away - Man Known as Rocky Rococco Dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daniel Gerson, who co-wrote Monsters, Inc. and Big Hero 6, died February 6 of brain cancer.  He was 49.


----------



## Mark CMG

Wayne England has passed.

http://www.tabletopgamingnews.com/gaming-artist-wayne-england-has-passed/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tommy Kelly, the star of The Adventures of Tom Sawyer, died January 25.  He was 90.

After his film career, Kelly served in World War II and was an administrator for the Peace Corps in Liberia.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Randleman has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, he is young. I hope he did not do steroids.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Kevin Randleman has died.
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial



Truly a sad day. That guy was an amazing athlete. He was a division I wrestler who almost won the NCAA tournament his freshman year at Ohio State. He came back his second year and wont the tournament... with a dislocated jaw. He gave Mirco "Cro Cop" Flipovic his first K.O. loss, and suplexed Fedor Emelienko in one of the most epic moments in PRIDE FC.


----------



## tuxgeo

US Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia has died in Texas at age 79.

Edit to add: 
"U.S. Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia's cause of death will not be  officially determined for several days, the top official in the Texas  county where Scalia died during a hunting trip said on Sunday. 
"Presidio County Judge Cinderela Guevara said in an interview that she  had misspoken when she told local television station  WFAA-TV that  Scalia's death certificate would list the cause of death as a heart  attack." (link to Newsmax)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All members of indie band Viola Beach- River Reeves, Kris Leonard, Thomas Lowe and Jack Dakin- as well as their manager Craig Tarry have been killed in a car accident.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/14/europe/uk-band-viola-beach-killed/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Vanity died today of renal failure.  She was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boutros Boutros-Ghali died today.  He was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daigo Kashino has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/16/asia/japan-actor-sword-death/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Gaynes, who appeared in the Police Academy series and Punky Brewster, died Monday.  He was 98.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lex McAllister has committed suicide.
http://www.eonline.com/news/740694/...ter-dies-from-apparent-suicide-after-overdose


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Angela Raiola has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/18/entertainment/obit-big-ang-angela-raiola-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harper Lee, the author of To Kill a Mockingbird, just died.  She was 89.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GrayLinnorm said:


> Harper Lee, the author of To Kill a Mockingbird, just died.  She was 89.



I have that movie in my netflix que.


----------



## Ryujin

GrayLinnorm said:


> Harper Lee, the author of To Kill a Mockingbird, just died.  She was 89.




In her whole life she only wrote one book and one first draft of another (recently published as her 'second book'). Great book and one of the classic movie interpretations. "To Kill a Mockingbird" and the original "The Day the Earth Stood Still" are my top two classic black and white movies.


----------



## billd91

Bad day for authors. Umberto Eco has died. He was best known for *Name of the Rose* and *Foucault's Pendulum*.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fernando Cardenal has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-35622875


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Samuel Willenberg has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/death-last-treblinka-survivor-points-181525379.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Mondavi has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/peter-mondavi-napa-valley-wine-pioneer-died-101-175502381--finance.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sonny James has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/22/entertainment/sonny-james-obit-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cara McCollum has passed away.
http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/02/22/miss-new-jersey-cara-mccollum-dies-orig-vstan.cnn


----------



## Hand of Evil

British cinematographer Douglas Slocombe, who worked with Steven Spielberg on the Indiana Jones films, has died at the age of 103

http://news.sky.com/story/1646744/indiana-jones-cinematographer-dies-aged-103


----------



## Scott DeWar

103!!! he has quite the legacy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ramon Castro has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/23/americas/cuba-ramon-castro-dies/index.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

fidel's brother? Wasn't he dictator of cuba?


----------



## billd91

Scott DeWar said:


> fidel's brother? Wasn't he dictator of cuba?




Click Danny's link and find out...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fidel & Raul's older brother


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was thinking of Raul.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Miguel Encinias has died.
http://www.military.com/daily-news/...xico-most-decorated-war-veterans-dies-92.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tony Burton who was known as duke from the Rocky movies has passed away at 78. he has been in and out of the hospital.
https://www.facebook.com/topic/Tony...ce=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6255502524638300631


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lennie Baker of Sha Na Na died Wednesday.  He was 69.


----------



## Mark CMG

Craig Windham has passed.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/02/29/468559049/craig-windham-npr-newscaster-dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Kennedy, the Oscar winning star of Cool Hand Luke, died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just saw Naked gun 2 1/2 where he is there


----------



## Scott DeWar

Charly tuna/maror of Tarzania/ dj passed away on Feb 19

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Char...ce=wtfrt&position=1&trqid=6257118063956343874


----------



## lrsach01

Lee Reherman has died. Lee was best known as Hawk on American Gladiator but was in numerous TV shows and movies. 
http://blog.killthecan.org/2016/03/rest-in-peace-lee-hawk-reherman/


----------



## lrsach01

Tony Dyson has died. Mr Dyson built R2-D2 from Ralph McQuarrie's design for filming Star Wars. 
http://io9.gizmodo.com/rip-tony-dyson-the-man-who-built-r2-d2-1762882029


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat Conroy has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/05/entertainment/author-pat-conroy-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joey Martin Feek has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/04/entertainment/joey-martin-feek-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bud Collins has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/04/tennis/bud-collins-dies/index.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Native American painter Robert Redbird has died.


----------



## billd91

Early reports say that former First Lady Nancy Reagan has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ray Tomlinson, who implemented the first e-mail and introduced @ into it, died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 74.


----------



## megamania

Paul Ryan, famous comicbook artist has passed away.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/article/fantastic-four-avengers-artist-paul-ryan-passes-away


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Martin has died.
http://pitchfork.com/news/64025-george-martin-beatles-producer-has-died/


----------



## Mark CMG

Jon English has passed.

http://www.triplem.com.au/adelaide/music/news/2016/3/jon-english-dead/


----------



## Tonguez

Mark CMG said:


> Jon English has passed.
> 
> http://www.triplem.com.au/adelaide/music/news/2016/3/jon-english-dead/




Against the Wind is the first television I remember (I was 7 in 1979) and Six Ribbons remains among my favourites


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Gogi Grant ("The Wayward Wind") died yesterday.  She was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nicholas Harris has died.

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2016/03/37-year-old_portland_man_trave.html

http://www.catalinbread.com/about/


----------



## billd91

Keith Emerson of Emerson, Lake, and Palmer has passed away

Keith Emerson

I'm glad I got to see them on tour with Jethro Tull - admittedly, this was nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Moonie the dog has passed.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/11/entertainment/bruiser-woods-dies-feat/index.html


----------



## Hand of Evil

This has been a rough year for musicians


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Keith Emerson of Emerson, Lake, and Palmer has passed away
> 
> Keith Emerson
> 
> I'm glad I got to see them on tour with Jethro Tull - admittedly, this was nearly 20 years ago.




20 years ago, I had an ELP album.  (with "Lucky Man"?)  Now I have to find it and listen again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darryl Hunt has been found dead.
http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/state/north-carolina/article65884097.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Horton of Wagon Train died on the 9th.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Sinatra Jr. died today of a heart attack.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British magician Paul Daniels died today after suffering from an inoperable brain tumor.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Diana Hampton has been found dead.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/nevada-judge-found-dead-tributes-stripper-article-1.2565800


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Drake has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/17/entertainment/larry-drake-actor-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Santos, who played Dennis Becker on The Rockford Files, died today.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tray Walker has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## tuxgeo

Andrew S. ("Andy") Grove has died at his home is Los Altos, CA at age 79. He was a longtime head of Intel Corp. He was also TIME Magazine's 1997 "Man of the Year."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rob Ford has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/22/us/rob-ford-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Phife Dawg of A Tribe Called Quest died of diabetes.  He was 45.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ken Howard has died at age 71

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/ac...dies-at-71/ar-BBqQogx?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=DELLDHP

I remember him from The White Shadow and crossing jordon


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baseball player and sports broadcaster Joe Garagiola died today.  He was 90.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GrayLinnorm said:


> Baseball player and sports broadcaster Joe Garagiola died today.  He was 90.




N O O O O O o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Phife Dawg of A Tribe Called Quest died of diabetes.  He was 45.




I was literally just listening to some of their earlier stuff 15 minutes ago...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Jamerson, Jr. has died.

http://www.notreble.com/buzz/2016/03/24/in-memoriam-james-jamerson-jr/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gary Shandling died today.  He was 66.


----------



## Scott DeWar

David L. Smyrl of sesame street has died

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Davi...rce=whrt&position=7&trqid=6265984641506282767

he died of Lung cancer at age 80


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Television writer Tom Whedon, the father of Joss Whedon, died Thursday.  He was 83.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for the Whedon family, the angels weep


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terry Johnson has passed.

http://www.commercialappeal.com/ent...b-8235-4423-e053-0100007f8f25--373273631.html


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Baseball player and sports broadcaster Joe Garagiola died today.  He was 90.



I remember listening to him on TV when I was a kid.  -sigh-
(but I'm too young to remember him playing the game)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Eltab said:


> I remember listening to him on TV when I was a kid.  -sigh-
> (but I'm too young to remember him playing the game)



 ditto that here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Erin Storm has died.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/22/bachelor-contestant-dead-plane-crash/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Harrison has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/27/entertainment/author-jim-harrison-obit-legends-fall-feat/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mother Mary Angelica has died.
http://news.yahoo.com/global-catholic-network-founder-mother-angelica-died-015412194.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz musician David Baker died last Saturday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Noble, the governor on Benson, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patty Duke, who won an Oscar for The Miracle Worker and starred in a popular sitcom, where she played identical cousins, died today of sepsis.  She was 69.

Duke was also the mother of Sean Astin.


----------



## Ryujin

One of The Two Ronnies, comedian Ronnie Corbett, has died at age 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zaha Hadid has died.
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/news/g2700/zaha-hadid-death/


----------



## Jan van Leyden

16 years Federal Foreign Minister of Germany, Hans-Dietrich Genscher, has died on March 31st. A top-notch networker, Genscher played a major role in the German reunification as well as the brokering compromises in the 80'as cold war.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pratyusha Banerjee, a popular Indian actress, has apparently killed herself.  She was 24.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Medicine Crow has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/crow-tribe-elder-joe-medicine-crow-dead-age-222057657.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

That was a major loss.


----------



## billd91

Star Wars character actor Erik Bauersfeld has passed away.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film actress Amber Rayne died yesterday.  She was 31.


----------



## billd91

Just off the news - Merle Haggard has passed away. And on his 79th birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brandon Bourbon has committed suicide.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daisy Lewellyn has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/08/entertainment/daisy-lewellyn-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stacy Fawcett and her son Josiah have been killed.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/dallas-food-tv-reporter-stacy-021539579.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Will Smith has been killed.
http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...ive-end-will-smith-shot-and-killed/?cid=Yahoo


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Will Smith has been killed.
http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...ive-end-will-smith-shot-and-killed/?cid=Yahoo


----------



## billd91

He may not have been a prolific poster on these boards, but Mark "MintMMs" Kelsey lost his fight with cancer today. He recruited a lot of us into the gamer life when we were Boy Scouts. The troop had a screen tent big enough to cover a few picnic tables and we would sit around it playing D&D and other games whenever we had open slots on the schedule at summer camp. I hate cancer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Snider has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...-flyers--passion-for-community-132109607.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doug Banks has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/12/entertainment/doug-banks-radio-host-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Gest has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/liza-minnellis-ex-husband-music-producer-david-172246135.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joao Carvalho has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/12/sport/mma-fighter-joao-carvalho-dies-dublin-fight/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Gareth Thomas of Blake's 7 has passed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gareth_Thomas_(actor)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Arthur Anderson has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/lucky-the-leprechaun-voice-actor-dies-in-ny-at-age-231949645.html


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Arthur Anderson has died.
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/lucky-the-leprechaun-voice-actor-dies-in-ny-at-age-231949645.html




Stupid Dog!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony nominated actress Anne Jackson, who was married to Eli Wallach, died Tuesday.  She was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Malick Sidibé has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/a...spot-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Mark CMG

billd91 said:


> He may not have been a prolific poster on these boards, but Mark "MintMMs" Kelsey lost his fight with cancer today. He recruited a lot of us into the gamer life when we were Boy Scouts. The troop had a screen tent big enough to cover a few picnic tables and we would sit around it playing D&D and other games whenever we had open slots on the schedule at summer camp. I hate cancer.





Condolences.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Campbell, an advisor to Steve Jobs and Google co-founder Larry Page, died today of cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doris Roberts, who played Marie on Everybody Loves Raymond and won several Emmies for it, died yesterday.  She was 90.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GrayLinnorm said:


> Doris Roberts, who played Marie on Everybody Loves Raymond and won several Emmies for it, died yesterday.  She was 90.



wow. she was 90!?!!?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Syracuse basketball player Dwayne "Pearl" Washington lost his battle with brain cancer.  He was 52.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Former WWE wrestler, Chyna, was found dead in her home.


----------



## Mark CMG

Former professional wrestler and actor Joan Laurer, better known as Chyna, has passed.

http://abc7.com/entertainment/chyna-former-professional-wrestler-dead-at-age-46/1301911/


----------



## tuxgeo

Film director Guy Hamilton has died at age 93. 

He directed four of the James Bond films: "Goldfinger" and "Diamonds Are Forever" with Sean Connery, and "Live and Let Die" and "The Man With the Golden Gun" with Roger Moore.


----------



## Raunalyn

Note: This unconfirmed at this time...will post further details as I get them.

Prince was rushed home to Minneapolis earlier this week due to illness. Now, police are investigating a death at his home in Chanhassen.

http://www.fox9.com/news/128500293-story

2016 is really turning out to be a bad year for musicians...

Edit: This is now confirmed...

http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/21/prince-dead-at-57/


----------



## Hand of Evil

a very very bad year for musicians


----------



## Scott DeWar

just saw the same thing and was getting ready to to post this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Estelle Balet has died.
http://www.cnn.com/videos/sports/2016/04/20/estelle-balet-snowboarder-dies-orig.cnn


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Lyons has died.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/richard-lyons-negativland-founder-dead-at-57-20160421


----------



## freyar

Walter Kohn, physicist/chemist and 1998 Nobel laureate in chemistry, passed away Tuesday evening at the age of 93.  His prize-winning work is the basis for pretty much all of quantum chemistry (quantitative understanding of how electrons are distributed in molecules and how molecules are put together) and a major influence on the development of supercomputing.  Obituary is here.

On a personal note, I was just starting grad school at his university when the won the prize, which he handled with more humility and grace than the handful of other laureates I've seen up close.  While I didn't work in his field, I witnessed him stop (on the spur of the moment) to talk to and teach other graduate students, even though he was retired and undoubtedly busy with the flood of requests that tend to come with the Nobel.  He also continued riding the bus to work after winning the prize.  Just a really down-to-earth, generous person, so much less pretentious than many less-justified individuals.  The world is a little worse off every time we lose someone like him.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guitarist Lonnie Mack, who is credited with influencing Stevie Ray Vaughan among others, died yesterday.  He was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michelle McNamara has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/michelle-mcnamara-writer-wife-patton-oswald-dies-230224134.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ron Brace has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-pick-ron-brace-dies-at-age-29-204434826.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ron Brace has died.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-pick-ron-brace-dies-at-age-29-204434826.html




Age 29 . . . sigh.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer Billy Paul, best known for the #1 hit "Me and Mrs. Jones", died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sean Murphy has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...hy-dead-unexpectedly-at-age-27-173523916.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jules Shungu Wembadio Pene Kikumba has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/24/world/papa-wemba-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yusef Lateef has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/25/a...nd-flutist-dies-at-93.html?smid=fb-share&_r=1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peace activist Daniel Berrigan died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Philip Kives has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-and-infomercial-icon-philip-kives-dies-at-87


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Berrigan has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...st-jesuit-priest-who-opposed-vietnam-war-dies


----------



## freyar

Sir Harry Kroto, who shared the 1996 Nobel Prize in Chemistry for the discovery of buckminsterfullerene (bucky balls) apparently passed away on April 30th at the age of 76.  There doesn't seem to be an official obituary yet, but two personal remembrances are at http://wavefunction.fieldofscience.com/2016/05/harry-kroto-1939-2016-salesman-of.html and https://telescoper.wordpress.com/2016/05/01/r-i-p-harry-kroto-1939-2016/.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ashley Sawyer has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/ashley-sawyer-dies-mtv-catfish-012545194.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice over artist Peter Thomas died last Saturday.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jordan Parsons has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Bennett has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ex-utah-sen-bob-bennett-ousted-tea-party-021003257--politics.html


----------



## Ed Laprade

Is this thing working? After several days of being down for maintenance, I found this forum to be at page 20. Before the shut-down it was at page 36. I gave it a few days to see if it would show anything new, but nothing so far.

Oh, and the shut-down also took out my password. But when I hit the 'I don't remember my password' button to get a new one (which I've done before) it brought up a form for a totally new ID. So I filled it out and I'm back to square one as a member, despite being one for well over a decade. Bummer.


----------



## Rune

Ed Laprade said:


> Is this thing working? After several days of being down for maintenance, I found this forum to be at page 20. Before the shut-down it was at page 36. I gave it a few days to see if it would show anything new, but nothing so far.
> 
> Oh, and the shut-down also took out my password. But when I hit the 'I don't remember my password' button to get a new one (which I've done before) it brought up a form for a totally new ID. So I filled it out and I'm back to square one as a member, despite being one for well over a decade. Bummer.




They had to restore a months-old back-up. Shouldn't have lost your account, though, since it was older than that. Perhaps you misspelled it?


----------



## Ed Laprade

Rune said:


> They had to restore a months-old back-up. Shouldn't have lost your account, though, since it was older than that. Perhaps you misspelled it?



The account is still there, but the password doesn't work. As I said, that's happened to me before, but I didn't have any trouble getting a new one then. Some weird little hiccup I guess. So long as I'm allowed to participate its all good.


----------



## tuxgeo

Stanley "Buckwheat" Dural Jr. has died. (<- Chi.Trib. link)

He played the accordion, and performed in his namesake "Buckwheat Zydeco" band.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Katie Prager has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/22/health/cystic-fibrosis-katie-prager-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John D. Loudermilk has died.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/23/arts/music/john-loudermilk-dead.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Nunn has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/bill-nunn-radio-raheem-spike-lees-thing-dies-194406117.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Hong has been killed.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/23/us/la-actor-body-found/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gabe Rygaard has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/ax-men-star-gabe-rygaard-dies-car-crash-170016308.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Curtis Hanson has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/curtis...-winning-writer-l-confidential-015405285.html


Charmian Carr has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/charmian-carr-liesl-sound-music-dies-73-200405614.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clarence Brooks has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ravens...at-65-after-battle-with-cancer-155331491.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Buchla has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...e-wings-remembering-synth-inventor-don-buchla


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charmian Carr has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/char...200405614.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

José Fernández has died.
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...dead-miami-marlins-pitcher-dies-at-24-w441884


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Shepard has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/country-singer-jean-shepard-dies-grand-ole-opry-175250497.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Arnold Palmer has died.
http://www.espn.com/golf/story/_/id/17639539/arnold-palmer-dies-87


----------



## Warrior Poet

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bill Nunn has died.




Radio Raheem. "Let me tell you the story of right hand-left hand. It's a tale of good and evil. . ."

Thanks for the all the work, time, and art, Bill.

Still learning,

Robert


----------



## Tonguez

Bill Mollison one of the founders of the International Permaculture movement passed away peacefully in Hobart Tasmania - _he believed that he could change the world, one garden at a time_ http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-26/tributes-flow-in-for-permaculture-father-bill-mollison/7878118


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shimon Peres has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/27/middleeast/shimon-peres-obit/index.html?adkey=bn


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Agnes Nixon has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/agnes-nixon-creator-children-one-203821497.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Gary Glasberg, showrunner for 'NCIS,' has died at age 50.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Suzanne Mitchell has died.
http://www.dallasnews.com/life/peop...owboys-cheerleaders-longtime-director-dies-73


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Josh Samman has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ufc-fighter-josh-samman-dies-after-coma-163935595.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rod Temperton has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/thriller-songwriter-rod-temperton-dies-london-age-66-134422015.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Goldstein has died.
http://www.npr.org/2016/10/08/49710...goldstein-nprs-music-librarian-and-our-friend


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaron Pryor has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/junior-welterweight-great-aaron-pryor-dies-age-60-174438932--box.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrzej Wajda has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-37603756


----------



## Darkness

Michiyuki Kawashima, vocalist/guitarist of Japanese electronic music duo Boom Boom Satellites, passed away on Sunday. He was 47.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...alist-michiyuki-kawashima-passes-away/.107487
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boom_Boom_Satellites


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tommy Ford has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/martin-star-tommy-ford-dies-at-52-221730543.html


----------



## billd91

Civil rights lawyer, Jack Greenberg has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dylan Rieder has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/dylan-rieder-dead-pro-skateboarder-012740157.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fulton Walker has died.
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...lphin-had-1st-super-bowl-ko-return-td-dies-58


----------



## Eltab

Mad_Jack said:


> King Bhumibol of Thailand




Now Queen Elizabeth of England has a record to shoot for, I suppose.

My condolences to His Majesty's family, and the Nation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quentin Groves has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ex-auburn-de-quentin-groves-dies-at-32-180252823.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dennis Byrd has been killed.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/former...d-in-head-on-crash-in-oklahoma-021715740.html


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dennis Byrd has Ben killed.




If that is not a typo, shouldn't the link explain who Ben is?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eltab said:


> If that is not a typo, shouldn't the link explain who Ben is?





Yep, typo!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trinity Gay has been killed.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/tyson-gays-daughter-shot-killed-in-kentucky-172314702.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phil Chess has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/19/us/phil-chess-records-dies/index.html


----------



## Ryujin

Artist/Art Director Tooru Hishiyama has passed away.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...t-director-toru-hishiyama-passes-away/.107743


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Meaney has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/kevin-meaney-veteran-stand-comic-dies-60-025911832.html


----------



## Richards

Steve Dillon, the comic book artist known for his work on _Preacher_ and several runs of _The Punisher_, has died.

http://comicbook.com/marvel/2016/10/22/steve-dillon-iconic-preacher-and-punisher-artist-has-died/

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Junko Tabei has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...rst-woman-to-conquer-mount-everest-dies-at-77


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Hayden has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/tom-hayden-famed-1960s-anti-war-activist-dies-060614324--politics.html


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Jack Chick has died.

I'm genuinely not sure how I feel about this.

https://boingboing.net/2016/10/24/rip-jack-chick-father-of-the.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Bobby Vee died today from Alzheimer's.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pete Burns, the lead singer of Dead or Alive, died yesterday of cardiac arrest.  He was 57.


----------



## Raunalyn

UselessTriviaMan said:


> Jack Chick has died.
> 
> I'm genuinely not sure how I feel about this.
> 
> https://boingboing.net/2016/10/24/rip-jack-chick-father-of-the.html




I, for one, am sad. He was a comedic genius!


----------



## Raunalyn

Michael Massee, the actor who played Funboy in The Crow (and who accidentally killed Brandon Lee) has died:

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michae...filming-of-the-crow-dies-at-61-202539701.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Gavin MacFadyen, American investigative journalist who advocated for his profession and their sources, and for Julian Assange, has died in London at age 76. (<- Wash. Post link) His date of death was 22 October 2016.

Sources attribute his demise to lung cancer.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Robert A. Hoover, aviation legend and WWII veteran...

Died on Tuesday at the age of 94. After flying over 50 missions with the Army's 52nd Fighter Group, he was shot down and captured, and spent months in a POW camp before he stole a German fighter plane and flew to the Netherlands. After the war, he became a legendary test pilot and stunt flyer.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Zacherle, the Cool Ghoul, died yesterday.  He was 98.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Natalie Babbitt has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/01/us/natalie-babbitt-dies-tuck-everlasting/index.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Don Kates died on November 1, 2016. (<- WashPost link)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ralph Cicerone has died.
http://www.npr.org/2016/11/06/50090...mate-change-science-ralph-cicerone-dies-at-73


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Janet Reno has died.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ap-janet-reno-first-female-u-s-attorney-general-dead-at-78/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Willard Carroll Smith, Sr. has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/smiths-father-dies-actors-ex-030000750.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leonard Cohen died today.  He was 82.


----------



## Zoey141

Leonard Cohen - http://www.tributes.com/obituary/show/Leonard-Cohen-104122068


----------



## Tonguez

Napoleon Solo - The Man from UNCLE, actor Robert Vaughn,dies aged 83 after suffering with acute leukaemia.

For those who don't remember Napolean Solo, Vaughn was also Lee in the Magnificent Seven and the bad CEO in Superman 3 as well as a hundred odd other roles


----------



## tuxgeo

Leon Russell has died. (<- RollingStone link)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gwen Ifill has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/pbs-newshours-gwen-ifill-dead-192006327.html


----------



## Ryujin

Janet Wright. one of the stars of long running Canadian comedy series "Corner Gas", has died at age 71.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/award-winning-corner-gas-janet-wright-dead-71-1.3850685


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Charles Hahn has died.
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/this-fall-the-radioactive-boy-scout-died-at-age-39/?ref=yfp


----------



## tuxgeo

Melvin Laird, former US Secretary of Defense, has died. (<- NBCnews link)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lisa Lynn Masters has died.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...asters-dead-at-52_us_582f0234e4b030997bbee389


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sharon Jones has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/sharon-jones-soul-singer-dap-015253403.html


----------



## Ryujin

Willie Rogers, the oldest surviving member of the Tuskegee Airmen, has died.

http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/oldest-living-original-tuskegee-airman-dies/354236535


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ralph Branca has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ralph-...d-the-world-pitcher-dies-at-90-153235951.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Sumner has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/peter-sumner-original-star-wars-castmember-dies-at-74-203514810.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Florence Henderson has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/florence-henderson-brady-bunch-matriarch-060621260.html


----------



## billd91

Fidel Castro has died at 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Hamilton has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38111636


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ron Glass died today.  He was 71.


----------



## Eltab

Bob Chase, radio voice of Ft Wayne Komets hockey team (for 56 yrs) has died, age 90.
Bob worked at WOWO radio that whole time.

If I ever get a link to work, I'll post it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yuri Eliseev has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/28/sport/yuri-eliseev-chess-grandmaster-dies/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Joe Dever has passed

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/news/14937849.Legendary_fantasy_author_Joe_Dever_dies/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Delligatti, who created the Big Mac, died Monday.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grant Tinker, the former CEO of NBC (and husband of Mary Tyler Moore), died Monday.  He was 90.


----------



## billd91

billd91 said:


> He may not have been a prolific poster on these boards, but Mark "MintMMs" Kelsey lost his fight with cancer today. He recruited a lot of us into the gamer life when we were Boy Scouts. The troop had a screen tent big enough to cover a few picnic tables and we would sit around it playing D&D and other games whenever we had open slots on the schedule at summer camp. I hate cancer.




Posted this back on 4/10 this year - Today would have been Mark's 52nd birthday. If you have a game tonight and like mint M&Ms (the Xmas seasonal ones are out), tonight's a good night to enjoy both. I'm planning on playing the Pathfinder Adventure Card Game tonight with my family. Mark played it quite a bit in recent years.
Maybe with some Firefly playing in the background...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrew Sachs has died.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/andrew-sachs-dead-fawlty-towers-actor-was-86-952082


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe McKnight has been killed.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...fl-player-fatally-shot-suspect-custody-952158


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peng Chang-kuei has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/general-tsos-chicken-inventor-dies-172856203.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Calfa has died.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/don-calfa-dead-return-living-dead-actor-was-76-952152


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sammy Lee has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/news/ground-breaking-us-diver-lee-dies-96-220954394--oly.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jayaraman Jayalalitha has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38215826


----------



## Ryujin

Peter Vaughan has passed away.

http://winteriscoming.net/2016/12/06/now-watch-ended-peter-vaughan-passes-away-age-93/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rashaan Salaam has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/former...pick-rashaan-salaam-dead-at-42-205736467.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Greg Lake has passed.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38251936


----------



## Janx

I just heard that astronaut John Glenn died today.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-first-american-to-orbit-the-earth-dies-at-95


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Mascolo has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/days-lives-star-joseph-mascolo-204736474.html


----------



## Tonguez

Bunny Walters, NZ Singer who rose to fame in the 1970s has died

[video=youtube;Q579fQwKn9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q579fQwKn9o[/video]


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Thicke, star of Growing Pains and father of Robin Thicke, died today of a heart attack.  He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trevor Tice has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/corepower-yoga-founder-found-dead-222947918.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bernard Fox, who played Dr. Bombay on Bewitched, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Craig Sager has died.

http://www.khou.com/mb/sports/sportscaster-craig-sager-dies-at-65/370843967


----------



## Rabulias

Henry Heimlich (of the Heimlich Maneuver fame) died today.


----------



## trappedslider

Zsa Zsa Gabor, Hollywood Actress and Socialite, Dies at 99

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/zsa-zsa-gabor-hollywood-actress-socialite-dies-99-224923890.html


----------



## Ryujin

Canadian musician/comedian Gordie Tapp, of "Hee-Haw" fame, died yesterday.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/canadian-entertainer-gordie-tapp-of-hee-haw-dead-at-94-1.3209673


----------



## GrayLinnorm

China Machado, the first non-white model on the cover of Harper's Bazaar, died Sunday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrey G. Karlov has been assassinated.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/19/world/europe/russia-ambassador-shot-ankara-turkey.html?_r=0


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Paul Porges, a cartoonist for Mad magazine, died Tuesday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Piers Sellers has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38424071


----------



## Rabulias

Vesna Vulovic, who holds the record for "highest fall survived without a parachute" (over 33,000 feet in 1972), has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rick Parfitt has died.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/dec/24/status-quo-guitarist-rick-parfitt-dies-aged-68


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Bassolino has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/24/entertainment/howard-stern-show-joey-boots-dead/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Michael died today.  He was 53.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> George Michael died today.  He was 53.




http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38432862


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George S. Irving, the voice of Heat Miser, died today.  He was 94.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;gqyuIFSNxYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqyuIFSNxYI[/video]


----------



## freyar

Vera Rubin, one of the first scientists to find convincing evidence for dark matter (by measuring the rotation of galaxies), passed away today at age 88.  She was awarded the US National Medal of Science in 1993 and had been considered an extremely strong candidate for the Nobel Prize for many years.  In fact, I've yet to hear a good reason that she didn't receive a Nobel long ago.

BBC obit
CBC obit


----------



## Raunalyn

Ricky Harris has died at the age of 54.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...s-at-54/ar-BBxBqXg?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Kramodlog

Carrie Fisher died this morning. 

There are 4 days left, 2016. What other surprise do you have left for us?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carrie Fisher died today after suffering a heart attack.  She was 60.

Merry f Christmas.


----------



## Raunalyn

GrayLinnorm said:


> Carrie Fisher died today after suffering a heart attack.  She was 60.
> 
> Merry f Christmas.




Yeah...seriously, Eff you, 2016!!! Sideways with a cheese grater.


----------



## megamania

Rough year to be in show biz (again)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

GrayLinnorm said:


> Carrie Fisher died today after suffering a heart attack.  She was 60.
> 
> Merry f Christmas.




It was like a millions fans cried out, and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Adams, who wrote Watership Down, died Christmas Eve.  He was 96.


----------



## trappedslider

Kramodlog said:


> Carrie Fisher died this morning.
> 
> There are 4 days left, 2016. What other surprise do you have left for us?




2016 is starting to take that as a challenge.....


----------



## Nightfall

*swears in orc* 2016 is a real randy f'er of goats it seems.


----------



## trappedslider

http://deadline.com/2016/12/george-s-irving-dies-tony-winner-was-94-1201875975/  George S. Irving has passed away.....


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Carrie Fisher died today after suffering a heart attack.  She was 60.



The fans will hate this, but ...
the next Star Wars movie should begin by tipping its hat to a scene from the prequels:

The State Funeral for General Leia Organa.


----------



## Raunalyn

Eltab said:


> The fans will hate this, but ...
> the next Star Wars movie should begin by tipping its hat to a scene from the prequels:
> 
> The State Funeral for General Leia Organa.




Well, she had already finished filming Episode 8, so I don't know if that's going to happen. 

Episode 9? Possibly.


----------



## wicked cool

Richard Adams Died/author of Watership Down. In my top 5 favorite books of all time


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Duck Ewing, a cartoonist for Mad magazine, died Monday.  He was 82.


----------



## trappedslider

now Debbie Reynolds has passed away http://variety.com/2016/film/news/debbie-reynolds-dead-dies-carrie-fisher-mother-1201949432/


----------



## Nightfall

Dammit 2016!! Stop collecting people!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Leo Hulseman has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/29/health/red-solo-cup-death-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Keion Carpenter has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Raunalyn

Michu Meszaros, the actor who was inside the ALF costume, has died:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/13/entertainment/alf-actor-dies/index.html


----------



## Mad_Jack

Barbara Tarbuck, who played on General Hospital from 1996-2010 and American Horror Story (2nd season)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmm...

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38329740


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmm...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38329740




One of my RL friends says this can all be traced back to Leonardo Dicaprio finally winning an Oscar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kyriakos Amiridis has been killed.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-wife-greek-ambassador-missing-brazil-133247195.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Allan Williams has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/allan-williams-set-beatles-early-gigs-dies-86-120848396.html


----------



## trappedslider

William Christoper has passed away https://www.yahoo.com/tv/william-christopher-dies-father-mulcahy-014216456.html


----------



## Eltab

trappedslider said:


> now Debbie Reynolds has passed away



That is going to be a _very_ quiet house next Christmas.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Once again, as always, many thanks on the contribution....

Peace.


----------



## Mercurius

Renowned religious scholar Huston Smith died yesterday, December 30th. 97 years old.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cyril D. Tyson, Poverty Fighter, Dies at 89*

*Cyril D. Tyson*, who led antipoverty programs from inside and outside government in New York City and Newark in the 1960s in a tense racial atmosphere punctuated by violence, died on Thursday at his home in North Salem, N.Y. He was 89.

His wife of 64 years, Sunchita, said he died after a series of strokes.

*In Remembrance*


----------

